# Can I attach filter to intake vent?



## ilyaz (Mar 5, 2010)

I have three 12"X12" intake vents in my house. I am curious: is it possible to attach a small furnace filter to the inside of an intake vent to have another barrier against dust? Are there filters specifically designed for intake vents? What will happen if I take a regular filter (e.g. Filtrete 12 In. x 12 In. x 1 In. Micro Allergen Reduction Air Cleaning Filter in Red - 9810DC-6 at The Home Depot) and duct tape it to the inside of the vent cover? Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 5, 2010)

A better solution would be to have your ducts cleaned.  The main furnace filter should be adequate filtration to prevent the distribution of dust particals.


----------



## ilyaz (Mar 5, 2010)

Right now we're in the middle of a kitchen remodeling. During demolition there was a lot of dust. Unfortunately, we forgot to cover the intake vents and so our ducts are pretty dirty now, and we feel it even with MERV 11 rated furnace filter. Come spring, we'll have pollen and other crap get into the ducting too, and we have allergies. Of course we can do duct cleaning but it's expensive, requires special arrangements and can't be done as often as we change a furnace filter. If the additional filters strain the furnace and AC system, how can we calculate whether our system is powerful enough? If we decide to get a new furnace -- ours is very old -- then how much additional power should we add to account for the additional load?


----------



## kok328 (Mar 5, 2010)

Take a look at this posting.  Not sure how you would calculate all this information that's why I recommended a more practical solution.

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f8/air-filter-orientation-question-8776/


----------



## Frostbite (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't think its a good idea, it'll slow the air speed way down since its too far from the fan. Its like trying to breath through a mask, you'll be huffing and puffing but only getting half of the air. I have done a "flush" of the HVAC system before but only on large commercial building with pretty heavy duty equipments, in those cases the fan is cranked waay up and the system run at a much higher rate for a day or so, never done it in residential so I am not sure if it is possible there.


----------



## samw334 (Mar 9, 2010)

I would say call your local HVAC guy and see what they say.


----------

